# International Kennel Club of Chicago, Inc.



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm thinking I would really like to go to this show this Sunday. I was pm'ing my 'go to person' about this a few weeks ago and I just pm'd her but I'm too anxious to wait for her to go on line. lol I've never gone to a show before. I'm pretty sure I've read where others have taken their Malts to shows before. It's a good 2 1/2 - 3 hour drive for me. I'm just not comfortable leaving Jett with my parents and would rather take him with me. But I hate to drive all the way there not to be able to get in. It says in big bold red letters on the shows website that only dogs who are entered are allowed in. But others have told me that people do bring their dogs. Any thoughts?

Also, is there a way to find out who is showing? It says who the judge is and how many are entered. I'd really like to know who's showing before I drive there.

http://www.akc.org/events/search/index_res..._stkhldr_event=

http://www.ikcdogshow.com/


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Crystal, 

I replied to your PM, so you already have my thoughts and info, but just in case anyone else sees this and considers going, too. Here is the link to the full judges program: Judges Program. 

This will include more detailed directions to the show site and will tell you how many dogs are entered and what shows before Maltese in the same timeslot. For those who are lovers of Yorkies and Maltese this is a nice show. Yorkies are in right before Maltese. 
*9:40 am*
1 Manchester Terriers (Toy) 0-0-0-1
9 Japanese Chin 3-4-2-0
16 Yorkshire Terriers 7-8-1-0
9 Maltese 0-7-1-1

There are 9 Maltese entered. 7 being class girls. 1 champion male and 1 champion girl. 

It would be cool if others in the Chicago area might be able to go, too. You ladies could have a blast. It does sound like a huge show.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Carina! My 'go to person'. :thumbsup: Really wish it wasn't so early in the morning. Thankfully, Chicago is an hour behind me. Hey....when you're not a morning person, every tiny second helps! :blush: 

Oh yes....please let me know if anyone else is going!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 24 2010, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889831


> Thanks Carina! My 'go to person'. :thumbsup: Really wish it wasn't so early in the morning. Thankfully, Chicago is an hour behind me. Hey....when you're not a morning person, every tiny second helps! :blush:
> 
> Oh yes....please let me know if anyone else is going![/B]


  ROTFL, I am so not a morning person and given how long it takes to get Maltese ready to show I HATE early ring times. If I was one of the people showing at this show I would not be a happy camper. :hysteric: 

But in fact it really isn't as early as it says because Maltese are the last in this set. You are supposed to allot about 2 minutes per dog. So that means that the 26 dogs showing in front of Malts should take 52 minutes (almost an hour). However, you can not be sure of that. Many of the dogs may not show up and if you are in the 9:40 time slot you want to make sure that the dogs in front of you do check in. If none of the Yorkies came (highly unlikely with this number, but we are being hypothetical) it would reduce that down to only 10 dogs before Maltese. So you would estimate 20 minutes. That would still put the earliest time that Maltese would show at 10:00am, which sounds a bit better to my night owl mindset.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 24 2010, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889784


> I'm thinking I would really like to go to this show this Sunday. I was pm'ing my 'go to person' about this a few weeks ago and I just pm'd her but I'm too anxious to wait for her to go on line. lol I've never gone to a show before. I'm pretty sure I've read where others have taken their Malts to shows before. It's a good 2 1/2 - 3 hour drive for me. I'm just not comfortable leaving Jett with my parents and would rather take him with me. But I hate to drive all the way there not to be able to get in. It says in big bold red letters on the shows website that only dogs who are entered are allowed in. But others have told me that people do bring their dogs. Any thoughts?[/B]


Crystal, the IKC show is a big show and chances are they will be checking entry paperwork on dogs both coming and going. And if you don't have your paperwork then your dog won't get in. Most premium lists say "only dogs entered in the show are allowed" but a lot of the smaller shows don't check and I don't think any of the outdoor shows check. But at least in the northeast for indoor shows I would not bring a dog that is not entered because I don't want to run the risk of getting turned away at the door.

QUOTE


> Also, is there a way to find out who is showing? It says who the judge is and how many are entered. I'd really like to know who's showing before I drive there.[/B]


You are not alone wanting to know ahead of time who is showing. So does everybody entered ... but nobody finds out until the day of the show or, in the case of a combined catalog, the day of the first of X number of shows. These shows are a 4-day cluster and if you know anyone going on Thursday or Friday, they can buy or borrow a catalog to find out who is entered. Onofrio is the show superintendent and they never post anything online until the cluster of shows is over and then they post it all at once.

Have fun!!

MaryH


----------



## 1spoiledmalt (Jun 16, 2007)

IKC is a benched show, you will not be able to bring an unentered dog into the building. There is a ton of shopping there, it is a HUGE show and a lot of breeds have specialty shows in conjunction with this show. Lots to see and tons of people to meet.

I know who most of the maltese entry is....there will be some beautiful dogs and you will not regret going. I am only going on Saturday as my breed is having a regional specialty there and I am the show chair for the club, so I kinda have to be there. LOL I know most of the dogs will not be there until the weekend as a lot of people have to work. So...if you can manage it, I would definitely tell you to go...it should be a fun time.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (1spoiledmalt @ Feb 24 2010, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889999


> IKC is a benched show, you will not be able to bring an unentered dog into the building. There is a ton of shopping there, it is a HUGE show and a lot of breeds have specialty shows in conjunction with this show. Lots to see and tons of people to meet.
> 
> I know who most of the maltese entry is....there will be some beautiful dogs and you will not regret going. I am only going on Saturday as my breed is having a regional specialty there and I am the show chair for the club, so I kinda have to be there. LOL I know most of the dogs will not be there until the weekend as a lot of people have to work. So...if you can manage it, I would definitely tell you to go...it should be a fun time. [/B]


Oh I'm definitely going! I can't wait!! I just wish there was someone else going who knew a bit more to go with me, to point things out to me, educate me, etc. I've read so much about good structure, great fronts, good rear angulation, etc....but to actually see and put my hands on and have these things pointed out would be so wonderful. To know why a handler does this or that or maybe should have done this instead of that. 

Will there be a good time to talk to the breeders that are showing? I don't want to bother them before they go into the ring. But I'm hoping there will be time to meet some of them and see their dogs after. What's the best way to approach a breeder? Don't want to commit a 'faux pas' with any of them. :blush:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 24 2010, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890020


> Oh I'm definitely going! I can't wait!! I just wish there was someone else going who knew a bit more to go with me, to point things out to me, educate me, etc. I've read so much about good structure, great fronts, good rear angulation, etc....but to actually see and put my hands on and have these things pointed out would be so wonderful. To know why a handler does this or that or maybe should have done this instead of that.
> 
> Will there be a good time to talk to the breeders that are showing? I don't want to bother them before they go into the ring. But I'm hoping there will be time to meet some of them and see their dogs after. What's the best way to approach a breeder? Don't want to commit a 'faux pas' with any of them. :blush:[/B]


My suggestion would be to go early, like at least 45 minutes before the Maltese go in the ring, roam around, get your bearings, find the ring that they will be shown in and find the benching area where the Maltese will be located. Because this is a benched show, the dogs will be in the benching area after they are shown and their owners or handlers will be there to speak with you. I don't want to disappoint you but don't get your hopes up that you will be able to put your hands on the dogs (as in "go over" them). Remember, this is a show where people are competing against each other and may not want to be publicly sharing faults. But this will undoubtedly be more than happy to share the dogs' attributes. :biggrin: 

MaryH


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oooh sounds exciting!!!!! Take pics. I can't wait to hear how the show went!!!!! 

Hey Crystal....bringing a friend (wink wink)?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 25 2010, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890145


> Oooh sounds exciting!!!!! Take pics. I can't wait to hear how the show went!!!!!
> 
> Hey Crystal....bringing a friend (wink wink)? [/B]


lol...sure! I brought Leslie (WoofLife) and her hubby!  We had a FANTASTIC time!!!! I have to admit I was a bit lost. I had no idea how much those commentators on the televised Westminster shows really help! Half the time they had handed out the ribbons and I never saw it!! Let alone know who took 1st, 2nd or 3rd. lol I do think I'm hooked though. I'm already planning on going to a local show about an hour from me this month.

I had the pleasure of meeting Cheryl Filson of Cher Chien Maltese and Karla McCoy of Silkam Maltese. Both just such lovely lovely ladies. Truly gracious. I MORE then monopolized their time. Not once....but TWICE! :brownbag: They did not make me feel inferior or silly at all with my questions. Just truly kind, gracious, lovely ladies. I really enjoyed my time with them and could have stayed there even longer. Of course the fact that I was given the privilege of holding one of Cheryl's precious girls was enough to have my feet rooted to the floor. I have to say, I really have not seen enough pics of either of these two breeders babies to realize how beautiful they are. And the little girl I had the honor of holding yesterday was the female Jett in temperament. She just snuggled right into my arms and molded to my body like my little man does. I'm totally smitten and I did everything I could to try to talk Cheryl into letting me walk out of there with her. :tender: It was her first show and I have a feeling she will do very well for Cheryl. And Ritzy...Karla's girl...oh my goodness!!! She's a little character!!! She would see the camera and actually come front and center to pose! Gotta love that girl. :wub: She is positively stunning. Cheryl's other girl is such t a charmer. She is the most playful thing and she kept me chuckling as I would watch her try to figure out things to occupy her mind and energy in her ex-pen. Oh she has personality plus! 

You may want to check out the Where's the Camel thread in the picture section. Rumor has it that the infamous camels from Dubai were seen in Chicago this weekend. Hey Erin & Hunter, we didn't see your camel but put the word out that if he's in Chicago he needs to head northeast. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh man - you met Cheryl and Karla? My Sweetness has Cheryl's dogs in her pedigree and I went to high school a year ahead of Karla. I KNEW I should have changed my Sunday plans and headed in there to meet you!

I'm so glad you had a good time - next time I'll meet you there for sure!


----------

